# مقاطع فيديو بالعربى عن الترانزستور وعناصر اخرى



## احمدالمصرى11 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
الاخوة المبتدئين اهديكم مجموعة من مقاطع الفيديو قمت بتسجيلها عن الدايود والزينر والترانزستور والثيروستور والترياك ومجموعة اخرى من الدوائر
ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم


http://www.4shared.com/video/RiA2X0Vg/2_online.html


http://www.4shared.com/audio/BrgqFtgY/3_online.html

شرح جزء من مصادر الجهد الكهربى


YouTube 

http://www.4shared.com/video/g3SYm2ED/___online.html

YouTube YouTube 

انواع المواد حسب التركيب الذرى

http://www.4shared.com/video/eOT5fxVR/__online.html


YouTube 

التركيب الذرى للسليكون

http://www.4shared.com/audio/0x5wiPwm/_online.html


YouTube 


هذا المقطع بوضح فيه كيفية صنع بلورة سليكون سالبة واخرى موجبة وهى اساس صناعة اشباه الموصلات والالكترونات عموما

http://www.youtube.com/user/AHME115D?feature=mhum http://www.4shared.com/audio/TfGzjWM8/__online.html


وملخص الشرح ان كل المواد الموصلة للكهرباء العنصر الذى يسبب مرور التيار هو الالكترون فقط اما فى اشباه الموصلات كالسليكون والجيرمانيوم فهناك نوعين من ناقلات التيار هما الالكترونات والفجوات وهذا الاختلاف هو المبدا الاساسى الذى بنيت عليه صتاعة الدايود والترانزستور والمتكاملات عموما


اخر مقطعين لشرح الدايود فيزيائيا

http://www.4shared.com/audio/F5GQv7QV/__online.html


http://www.4shared.com/audio/aXGAl6gD/__p-n.html

مقطعين اخرين عن انواع الدايود وكيفية توحيد نصف موجة 

http://www.4shared.com/video/FL_cByWa/__online.html http://www.4shared.com/video/5GlQrpAU/___online.html




YouTube 

اليكم مقطعين اخرين توحيد موجة كاملة وربط الدايود فى الاتجاه العكسى 
http://www.4shared.com/video/ufhMENOX/___online.html http://www.4shared.com/video/aRyyUlL1/___online.html


يتبع


----------



## احمدالمصرى11 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*اليكم اربع مقاطع فى منتهى الاهمية لمن يريد ان يفهم مبادئ دوائر التوحيد ومكثف التنعيم ودوره فى الدائرة وكيف يعطينا محول خرجه 12 فولت جهد مستمر اكتر من 15 فولت مع دائرة توحيد عملية على البريد بورد**


http://www.4shared.com/audio/H96UnbAn/___.html

http://www.4shared.com/audio/OB4Bxt1V/__online.html


http://www.4shared.com/audio/WhFke0a7/__online.html

http://www.4shared.com/audio/1HzvGLds/___online.html

**مقطعين اخرين لكيفية توصيل الليد على التوازى والتوالى وشرح موسع لانواع الدايود بالصور**

http://www.4shared.com/video/e6KzJQZI/_online.html http://www.4shared.com/video/LMtaEvTr/_2_online.html*
*

**مقطع عن الزينر واستخداماته**

http://www.4shared.com/video/q8-kHXFs/_online.html


*
*YouTube *
*
**استخدام الدايود كمنظم للجهد**

http://www.4shared.com/video/-upGseL-/___online.html *
*YouTube *
*


*
*YouTube *
*

**فحص الزينر**

http://www.4shared.com/video/LsJmEOVb/__online.html


*
*YouTube *
*

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 0000000000000

*


----------



## احمدالمصرى11 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

اليكم المقاطع الاولى عن الترانزستور ثلاث مقاطع 
ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم كبداية لفهم عمل الترانزستور 


http://www.4shared.com/video/w7AVm2gD/_1_online.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/JPR9tA6E/_2_online.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/cbM6POze/_3_online.html


خمس مقاطع عن الترانزستور ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم


http://www.4shared.com/video/s-M3YrOw/_4_online.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/Y1AHLUsJ/_5_online.html


http://www.4shared.com/video/63-8ILPs/_6_online.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/4ys259xy/_6_2.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/BKHfkSR8/_7_online.html

على فكرة ياجماعة موقع 4shared بيعرض الفيديو مباشر مثل اليوتيوب

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000

ثلاث مقاطع جداد عن الترانزستور



http://www.4shared.com/video/gH8jVo8L/8_online.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/FQs6Zt42/9_online.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/OpbvY-UM/10_online.html



مقطعين اخرين

http://www.4shared.com/video/i08fnPAn/_11.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/THliGklI/_12.html

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## احمدالمصرى11 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

مقطع عن دائرة دارلنجتون 

http://www.4shared.com/video/Ov4chS57/13_online.html


تكملة دائرة دارلنجتون

http://www.4shared.com/video/7bfsa_mQ/_online.html

مقطع عملى على البرنامج عن دائرة دارلنجتون

http://www.4shared.com/video/itNI16qN/_2_online.html


يتبع

YouTube 
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000



اربع مقاطع فيديو

http://www.4shared.com/video/9k5gxF5V/_3_online.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/tHtsXtC2/_4_online.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/ErWHDiqb/_5_online.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/iEEF4Bp4/__online.html
YouTube 



فحص الترانزستور 2 على الافوميتر العادى

http://www.4shared.com/video/A3MKOha0/_2_online.html



YouTube 


مقطعين عن تصميم الترانزستور للعمل كمفتاح



[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=en04-yQB3pw[/url

http://www.youtube.com/user/AHME115D?feature=mhum


http://www.4shared.com/video/LZkSqMaE/___1_.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/Yi2MstVU/___2.html

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## احمدالمصرى11 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

مقطع عن الداتا شيت للترانزستور واخر به شرح موجز عن الترانزستور الموسفت

http://www.4shared.com/video/NW-9kvKm/___online.html


http://www.4shared.com/video/AVDhkRMS/__online.html
YouTube 


00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 0000000

هذا هو برنامج الشرح الذى اشرح عليه لو حد محتاجه 

البرنامج اسمه camtasia studio وانصحك بتنزيل النسخة القديمة رقم خمسة لانها سهلة وده البرنامج

http://www.4shared.com/file/pnt7KFuZ/camtasia.html 

وهذا ملف وورد شرح لكيفية التعامل مع البرنامج 

http://www.4shared.com/document/TLu-...amtasia_5.html




000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
مقطعين عن الثيروستور 


http://www.4shared.com/video/w5LuwEPF/_1_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/video/9GtoFZ3X/2_online.html


فكرة مبسطة عن الترياك والدياك

http://www.4shared.com/video/nuU_dMZA/__online.html

مقطعين فيديو لتمرين عن الثيروستور اسمه من ضغط المفتاح اولا

http://www.4shared.com/video/ofsw5zyy/__1.html


http://www.4shared.com/video/y_JEnEAD/__2.html



شرح لطريقة فحص دائرة بسيطة مكونة من ترانزستور ومصباح وبطارية 

http://www.4shared.com/video/IKffZDZw/__1.html


----------



## احمدالمصرى11 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

مقطعين لعمل الترانزتسور كعاكس اشارة فى الدوائر الرقمية NOT GATE


http://www.4shared.com/video/ePYpLgwJ/__NOT1.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/gfn7c5Gk/__NOT2.html



تمرين على عمل الترانزستور كمفتاح رقمى

 [url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIvP_ZRtCww[/url] 


http://www.4shared.com/document/4HoGggdD/__online.html


 دائرة موتور الخزان

http://www.4shared.com/video/OcUSb6BA/___1.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/vizqQ0Ke/___2.html

انحياز الترانزستور بواسطة مقسم الجهد

http://www.4shared.com/video/xImWpaS9/___online.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/JKOWklCS/___1.html
http://www.4shared.com/video/lbcwxHLp/___2.html

حسابات التيارات والجهود للترانزستور

http://www.4shared.com/video/TXOgAprW/___online.html


http://www.4shared.com/video/yB8WlVRS/_____2.html

تحليل دوائر انحياز الترانزستور 

http://www.4shared.com/video/Mbfm7SHi/___.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/MHywNqKd/____2.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/A9Ym96bP/____3.html

المؤقت الزمنى

http://www.4shared.com/video/zdwEzkcG/__10.html

فحص الترانزستور اخر مرة

http://www.4shared.com/video/bXg6d6OA/___.html


----------



## احمدالمصرى11 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

فكرة عمل المكثف وانواعه

http://www.4shared.com/video/lEoRrKe-/_1_online.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/gdRez5kq/_2_online.html

فحص المكثف وزمن الشحن والتفريغ

http://www.4shared.com/video/gdRez5kq/_2_online.html


http://www.4shared.com/video/WQeCeUWA/_4_1_.htm

http://www.4shared.com/video/0lTc6xA4/____1.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/UDa83QON/____2.html

http://www.4shared.com/video/5m0wfqp7/____3.htm
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

دائرة ناند باستخدام الترانزتسور والدايود1
http://www.4shared.com/video/mvRGL8ad/_1_online.html


دائرة ناند باستخدام الترانزتسور والدايود2

http://www.4shared.com/video/Yv0SZ8Jg/_2_online.html


دائرة ناند باستخدام الترانزتسور والدايود3

http://www.4shared.com/video/OFV2RBM0/_3_online.html


----------



## احمدالمصرى11 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

داتا شيت
http://www.4shared.com/video/jMYiYGAg/_546.html

داتا شيت اتنين 

http://www.4shared.com/video/NW-9kvKm/___online.html

ترانزستور التوازى

http://www.4shared.com/video/Kg2kZFQ2/__online.html




 اليكم ثلاث مقاطع فيديو عن الفلاشر المشهور او الفليب فلوب او المذبذب المتعدد الاهتزازات 


http://www.4shared.com/video/hcJTClYW/_1_online.html


http://www.4shared.com/video/8KYQKFXY/_2_online.html



http://www.4shared.com/video/EPj3hGK7/_3_online.html


----------



## kiai87 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

شكرا لك يا استاد احمد وجزاك الله كل غير


----------



## ahmed_asadd (30 ديسمبر 2010)

لك الشكر والتقدير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
أخوك المهندس /أحمد الدليمي


----------



## brightman (8 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك واذا امكن اسم برنامج بناء الدوائر الالكترونية المستخدم في الشرح ومع التقدير


----------



## searcher_2010 (9 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## خالد العوضى (22 يناير 2011)

بارك الله لك على هذا المجهود
والحمد لله


----------



## ابو قشه (23 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته​الحمدالله امسكتك من يدك​وينك يامضروب فى قلبك والله وحشنى من زمان لكن اقول ايه​اخص عليك اخص اين ياحبيبى العشره الطويله اهل المنصوره مش كده​يعنى على الاقل اسئل علينا حتى ولو برد السلام​على العموم الحمدالله انت والاخ يوسف بخير​شكرا لكم حبيبى وعلى المواضيع الرائدة​​


----------



## newsabrah (29 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراَ
شكراَ شكراَ شكراَ


----------



## noha egypt (30 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراَ


----------



## جابر الصعيدى (23 مارس 2013)

شرح أكثر من رائع يا بشمهندس


----------



## المهندس حارث حميد (31 مارس 2013)

لوسمحت مااسم البرنامج الي بطبق عليه الدوائر


----------



## Ahmed Elbhiry (10 أبريل 2013)

*شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
*


----------



## Ahmed Elbhiry (11 أبريل 2013)

*تخصصى آلات كهربية وقمت بتنزيل حوالى 2/3 الموضوعات شغل به مجهود جعله الله فى ميزان جسناتك 
انت ممكن تتسبب انى اغير الكترونات بارك الله فيك
*


----------

